# Summerville, SC Cosmo - Male 2 yrs old



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Frances R. Willis SPCA
(843) 871-3820 Office
(843) 871-9666 Fax

We are located in Summerville, SC
at 136 Four Paws Lane
off of Highway 78. 

Sunday & Monday: 1 p.m. - 5 p.m.
Tuesday to Sat: 10 a.m. - 5 p.m.

From an email I received:

Cosmo is a very shy sweet guy. His person passed away recently and he is being held at FRWSPCA in Summerville, SC. They have contacted us here at Howlmore Animal Sanctuary to take him in. Unfortunately we are unable to take him for a few weeks and his time is running out. 

One of the folks at FRWSPCA has been working with him to bring him out of his shell. Since his person passed away he appears to feel a bit lost. After sitting in his kennel with him for a very short while and offering a few bribes of cheese and other treats Cosmo was letting him touch him all over. He was shortly able to get a leash on Cosmo and take him for a walk. Cosmo is getting comfortable with the leash and improving every day. They still haven’t done a heartworm test on him due to his shyness. Cosmo is up to date on all of his shots and is two years old.

Won’t someone offer this sweet guy a home????


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bumping Cosmo.


----------



## mm1569 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lori- could someone temperment test him? We have an adopter who was interested in Mason (one of our Clayton, GA SCGSD fosters) but he has already found a home that's a better fit. 

The prospective adopter is looking for a young GSD who is up for walks daily, dog parking, and hiking on the weekend but needs to be relaxed enough to be alone 8-10 hours a day while he works (though he can come home mid-day for a potty break if necessary). No other members of the household, no other pets, no fenced in yard but owns his home. Took amazing care of his Boxer female who died at 9 1/2 of lymphoma in 2006 and uses our (very expensive) vet. 

I emailed Sinclair about him asking if Noble had any dogs that fit the bill- maybe this guy could be it!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Here was the info at the end of that email I forgot to post - you may want to contact Donna directly to see if she can help on that!

Please contact me for more information on COSMO!!!
Donna Casamento
Manager
Howlmore Animal Sanctuary
PO Box 61128
Columbia, SC 29260
803-348-1336
803-256-6944 fax
http://www.howlmore.org


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I may have a foster for this dog for at least a week here in Columbia. Just need to get the shelter to hold him a little longer. I understand his time is up this weekend. Will be calling first thing in the morning. There are other people in the Summerville area working to help save him as well.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Michelle I haven't gotten any emails from you?? Let me know about this potential adopter [email protected]

Bump for Cosmos...he just needs a little time until he can go to Howlmore!!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Bump for Cosmo!


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

I know volunteer at this Shelter who works with Rescue and has transported dogs from this shelter. If you are interested in knowing more about this boy, PLEASE contact me Mark and use my name: 
[email protected] If email doesn't come thru, please contact me off list by email/phone.
I'm off to the mountains Sunday for 5 nites...and out of touch on daily basis.
Walton


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

I meant to say, please email Mark and use my name...we haven't corresponded in awhile but he was with shelter in summerville doing a great job
[email protected]
walton


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Another bump for Cosmo!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

According to a volunteer at the shelter and the shelter manager that I spoke with by phone yesterday, there is a family that has volunteered to foster. They are to bring their dogs to see if it is a good fit. If not, then there is backup foster here in Columbia that has agreed to take Cosmo. Also, there is someone from Columbia who is very interested in adopting Cosmo, and I believe may be going to Summerville today to see if Cosmo is a good match for her.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am concerned - foster and adoption seem to have fallen through. I will check again tomorrow with shelter manager.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bump any news?


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Re the "other German Shep Dogs" ,Cosmos , Titan and Maze

The reason that 3 aren't listed on website is due to fact that Ellie, who is intake supervisor had emailed Darcey off list. Ellie said that there are TWO 9 month old longhaired GSD and a white female who will be released to rescue....no reason given. 
This being said and I temp test them.....any takers for these three?
I will be taking additional photos of all 6 dogs(Cosmos,Titan,Maze, 3 noted above) and assessing each; a friend who does Search and Rescue w/ GSD and knows the breed will be going with me.
To recap status on all six:
1. Maze and Titan to go to Va Shep Rescue if good w/ other dogs(Ellie DID tell Darcey that Titan was temp tested and did great)
2. Cosmos- per board member who has worked w/ him; safe for now
3. Other Three- will get more info/photos/assess
Walton
PLEASE if you can help the other three or Cosmos, EMAIL me off list...with 4 different threads going, it's two confusing and I won't respond...
Thanks
Walton


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

The above are pictures of Cosmo were taken by Walton yesterday.

She and her GSD experienced friend spent 15-20 minutes with each of the GSDs in the need at this shelter. The shelter is working hard to place them.

Here are observations/information regarding Cosmo:

"Cosmo is an Owner Surrender because his owner travels for work. 

Cosmo has been there the longest - since June. The plan was to send Cosmo to Howlmore Sanctuary, however, they can’t take him currently due to understaffing. 

The shelter has been in contact with local foster homes, however, nothing solid. It is believed that Cosmo needs a foster home/rescue/adoptive home with someone who is home all day or the majority of the day and could work with him awhile. 

The shelter manager and a board member LOVE this boy and both have spent lots of time with him. He was literally terrified of everything and has made amazing progress. 

Yesterdaym Cosmo was very, very tentative in coming out of pen but once outside and with Pete, he was great. He listened well, Pete made friends with him quickly & he loves to play- in the pen/run and on leash. It’s almost like he is playing “peek a boo”, he’ll approach, do the butt in the air play stance and then run to the back of the kennel. He’s very small in statue for a GSD, I’m guessing he weighs 50 pounds, nice conformation, small frame. When this boy was surrendered, he would literally lay against the wall in a crouching position. Owner stated he had thunderstorm anxiety and doesn’t like to ride in the car…Age…about 2 is what they are guessing"


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

BUMP Cosmo still needs a rescue to commit to him!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news on this guy?


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Cosmos along with the FOUR other GSD were pulled and/or placed.
Mr. Cosmos was adopted by a lady in an ONLY dog home where he will receive lots of love and attention.
A wonderful shelter to work with
Walton


----------

